# A mini review, the DJV RDTA - by Adrian LoDejavu



## Waine (15/3/18)

Firstly, I want to say, I have watched a few of his You Tube clips. I find him to be bubbly, friendly and humorous, — a real character. So, as the trend goes these days, with all these You Tube reviewer personalities now creating their own attys, Adrian LoDejavu, the young man from Malaysia has jumped in, and has cracked this one!

I don’t even have to go into detail, all I really have to say is if you enjoy RDTA’s — you may just seriously enjoy the DJV. I think these are fantastic, worth every cent of the slightly heftier price. I wouldn’t hesitate if you were on the hunt for a real RDTA.

Here are some quick outstanding features:

1. Fantastic presentation!
2. The overall build - oozes quality
3. Ample, brilliant airflow options. 
4. The refill spring loaded hole works 100% (if wicked properly.)
5. It just looks and feels great.
6. Clever, original, thoughtful.
7. If you run out of juice, just drip.
8. It simply performs so well, whether it was “by hook, or by crook.”

Some average / good features

1. Easy to build on, with extra grub screw holes, in a unique stepped velocity style deck.
2. Easy to Wick
3. Easy to re fill, I mean super easy and quick. Just pop your Unicorn bottle in, the centered re fill hole, depress, and squeeze. Lid back on and vape!
4. Easy to clean
5. Pops up the juice flavor, without doubt
6. With the right build, and airflow selection, you can chuck dense clouds
7. Two Goon styles drip tips, one metal and one Delrin. I enjoy the metal one.

Some aspects that may suck 

1. 2ml tank. However, the super fast speed of refilling through the smart little refill hole makes up for this, considering you are chasing flavor here. It’s an RDA with a tank!

2. Not for the road, you will have to carry a bottle of juice with you wherever you go, as it chows juice. It’s a home, desk atty. 

3. Grub screws! “Oh, them grubs...” But these do seem fairly strong and well housed. 

4. If you like a really restrictive draw, you may lose out, as the bottom airflow holes are fixed. 

5. If you are like: “Blah blah! Fishpaste — I don’t see the deal of an RDTA”, then don’t bother. Stick to RTA’s and RDA’s. 

Closing thoughts:

Over 2 years of vaping, I have always tried to work out the real meaning of a true “RDTA”, and now I understand. 

Overall, a fantastic RDTA, I take my hat off to Adrian LoDejavu for a clever little creation. Really enjoying mine, one the Smoant Charon. I must always give credit where due, and assist an fellow vaper who wants to know about something that pricks their interest.






Final rating: 8 1/2 out of 10. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/18)

Thanks for the review and efforts @Waine 
Great writeup and nice pictures!
Looks good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (16/3/18)

Nice one @Waine !

I was actually looking at one of these yesterday wondering if they're any good. So your timing is impeccable!

I see they've he's realeasing an RDA as well which is actually what drew my attention to it. It looks very nice too!

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/dejavu-rda-innovative-build-deck-for-dual-coil-builds.t47918/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (16/3/18)

I like this plus it doesn’t look ENORMOUS(yes I’m looking at you RDTA5) 

This looks really cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gilly (25/4/18)

I got myself the Black RDTA on Monday. Man o Man i'm loving it. So much Pros to this device. 
I love that the device doesn't really get hot. 
The material is of great quality.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

